# What I do at Midland Air Museum



## SeptemberFury (Sep 12, 2006)

I thought it was about time as a new member, I shared with you what I do as a volunteer at the Midland Air Museum here in England.

For the last two years of my six year membership at MAM I have been restoring a DeHavilland Sea Vixen FAW.2, which I have thoroughly enjoyed. Along with treating corrosion, hydraulic leaks and electrical problems, I have completly re-painted the airframe.

I have posted pictures for you to view of the aircraft to give you some idea of the work load I have had to contend with. Please enjoy........


----------



## SeptemberFury (Sep 12, 2006)

a few more.....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2006)

Very nice work! It's a labor of love, and the finished product really shows that.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 13, 2006)

Very cool! you guys going to fly her?


----------



## SeptemberFury (Sep 13, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Very cool! you guys going to fly her?



No unfortunatly not. She is purely static, but we do have plans to get her systems up and running pretty soon.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 13, 2006)

Pretty cool, she doesn't look they far away from being airworthy, at least from the photos.


----------



## trackend (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice shots SF It looks a really nice job, the wiring loom work is very neat nice work my compliments to you and you freinds.


----------

